# Should I contact uber about 1 star rating from abusive pax?



## ATXFALCON (Sep 24, 2014)

I pickup up an abusive group of pax last night. I should have canceled the trip from the moment I sensed attitude on the phone before the trip even started. Abusive drunk pax, lousy $7 fair, and I get a 1 star. Should I contact uber about this, or is it a waste of time? Thanks in advance for any helpful advise


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

ATXFALCON said:


> I pickup up an abusive group of pax last night. I should have canceled the trip from the moment I sensed attitude on the phone before the trip even started. Abusive drunk pax, lousy $7 fair, and I get a 1 star. Should I contact uber about this, or is it a waste of time? Thanks in advance for any helpful advise


It wont do you much good, but go to the trouble and pass on your experience and ask if they can strike out the rating.

Good Luck!


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

ATXFALCON said:


> I pickup up an abusive group of pax last night. I should have canceled the trip from the moment I sensed attitude on the phone before the trip even started. Abusive drunk pax, lousy $7 fair, and I get a 1 star. Should I contact uber about this, or is it a waste of time? Thanks in advance for any helpful advise


waste of time
youll get another robotic response saying "screw you just keep driving"


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

waste of time to contact them. They're just going to say don't worry about a single bad rating. And oh yeah, Saddle up, Uber on.


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

ATXFALCON said:


> I pickup up an abusive group of pax last night. I should have canceled the trip from the moment I sensed attitude on the phone before the trip even started. Abusive drunk pax, lousy $7 fair, and I get a 1 star. Should I contact uber about this, or is it a waste of time? Thanks in advance for any helpful advise


I would email them just to have a record of it and not just a one sided bad rating on your account. I doesn't hurt and may not even help, but at lease you tried. Don't be too disappointed with a per canned response from them, it normal. But every office is ran independently so you never know what help you might get. What I got is that they can't change a rating once it's summit. Next time you should end the ride ask them to get out, be careful with drunks it can get out of hand with them, but have your phone open and let them know your calling the police if they don't get out if your car, that works pretty good. (Something about police and drunks helps sober up someone really fast) and email Uber right after it happens, and before the customer does, it may help your case. If you are a good driver your rating will come back up, slowly but surely. Just take this one as a learning experience. When you email them make sure you have the right Trip Number: (the long number and letters code that over the map when you click on the ride, just in case you didn't know). Maybe they will see that it matches when the time comes. (like I said, MAYBE). Take it for what it is, basically no big deal with Uber and they know there is always bad rating with drunks witching hours, it's the nature of this business. I have around over 900 rides so far with only two rides I kicked out of my car, one rated me a 1*, the other didn't rate at all. We all know it hurts when you get one but it happens to all of us at one point. Best of lucky to you. No one said it was going to be easy.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

How do you see your rating on the new dashbord?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I would definitely contact them. You may or may not get the rating removed, but you will be letting them know that this pax is abusive. If they get a few complaints on this pax maybe they will remove them from the system.

With Lyft it would be about a 90% chance of getting the rating removed. With Uber it really depends on what market you are in and who gets the information. If you have a local office, I would try sending the information to them as well as the regular support.


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> How do you see your rating on the new dashbord?


My incident happened when we still had the old dashboard. It didn't take two minutes to see my rating drop, I was a 4.91 then a minute later it was at 4.88, but that was when I had less total rides. Now I just watch my over all and it doesn't change much or if at all. Uber only looks at your last 500 (rated) rides. For new drivers getting bad rating in the beginning there's not a good rating system in place for that, you just have to do your best, that's all you can. There are many post on this forum about drunks and rating. I for one don't do drunks, we'll maybe day drunks are pretty cool and funny most of the time. Btw my 1* rated ride came from an A-hole not a drunker.


----------



## cyb3rpunk (Oct 6, 2014)

waste of time life is not fair


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Sometimes they offer reprogramming sorry retraining if your rating gets too low


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

I've never seen an instance where a bad rating was revoked. As others have said, let support know that the passengers were misbehaving. Often management will send the rider a note telling them to stop being such an asshole or they'll be removed. One of the csr's got a lovely note from a rider stating that until Uber stops making him rate drivers, he would rate 1 star for every ride. One of the managers sent him a note basically saying suck it up and stop being a dick or we'll ban you.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> I've never seen an instance where a bad rating was revoked.


All I needed to know. Doesn't matter what the circumstances are, if a passenger wants to screw your rating.....Uber will NOT have your back. Of course there is some consolation that "often" management will send the rider a note telling them to stop being such an asshole or they'll be removed". Might help the next driver.....or perhaps just encourage the passenger to vent on future drivers via the ratings system. Another endorsement of the flawed driver ratings system.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> All I needed to know. Doesn't matter what the circumstances are, if a passenger wants to screw your rating.....Uber will NOT have your back. Of course there is some consolation that "often" management will send the rider a note telling them to stop being such an asshole or they'll be removed". Might help the next driver.....or perhaps just encourage the passenger to vent on future drivers via the ratings system. Another endorsement of the flawed driver ratings system.


No, it doesn't help with your issue. It gets the rider on the radar and makes sure there's a record of their behavior. It helps everyone if consistently horrible riders are kicked off. You certainly aren't obligated to report them but it helps.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> It helps everyone if consistently horrible riders are kicked off.


 If consistently horrible riders are actually kicked off. What does it take for someone that hasn't physically assaulted a driver to actually get kicked off, and how many non assault passengers have you actually seen removed?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> If consistently horrible riders are actually kicked off. What does it take for someone that hasn't physically assaulted a driver to actually get kicked off, and how many non assault passengers have you actually seen removed?


The most common way for a rider to get banned is for excessive cancellations, I've seen several of those. If they receive several reports that a rider is verbally abusive, they'll ban for that as well. They won't ban a rider just because they have a low rating, they need complaints from drivers.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Got it ....physically or verbally abusing a driver and excessive cancellations can get a rider banned if enough drivers complain. Also confirms my theory that the passenger rating system is only for the drivers so we should use it to alert other drivers of what to expect. Thanks again!


----------



## ATXFALCON (Sep 24, 2014)

I emailed them for the hell of it. Generic response, we'll monitor the rider, we stand by our partners, uber on, bla, bla bla. My rating is at 4.58 after that $6 windfall of a fair. I'm going to try to not uber after 9 PM, I get more XL during the day anyway. Everyone else can have the drunks, i'm too old for that nonsense.


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

ATXFALCON said:


> I pickup up an abusive group of pax last night. I should have canceled the trip from the moment I sensed attitude on the phone before the trip even started. Abusive drunk pax, lousy $7 fair, and I get a 1 star. Should I contact uber about this, or is it a waste of time? Thanks in advance for any helpful advise


I would to make it clear this person was a problem. Hopefully this will be a lesson for you


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> It wont do you much good, but go to the trouble and pass on your experience and ask if they can strike out the rating.
> 
> Good Luck!


This can't do attitude is why Uber is behaving in the oppressive manner it is - YES of course complain -

Maybe point out that their

love.uber.com depends on the image of the business THROUGH the drivers...

If you can't get the 1 star retracted - let me know - would make a great so troy on the coiner site to the above going up soon...


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

ATXFALCON said:


> I emailed them for the hell of it. Generic response, we'll monitor the rider, we stand by our partners, uber on, bla, bla bla. My rating is at 4.58 after that $6 windfall of a fair. I'm going to try to not uber after 9 PM, I get more XL during the day anyway. Everyone else can have the drunks, i'm too old for that nonsense.


Uber doesn't see the driver perspective because none of them drive!

There is a great interview here with an Uber manager Mike Abbott - check out my comments with a challenge for him - he has not accepted the challenge to date! 

The GM from Uber avoids the questions he can't answer truthfully - and the Cease and Desist Order currently in place is about to be further enforced - I have been asked to assist in the efforts in QLD and I have agreed to go there for that exact purpose

Love.uber.com - a fallacy - #loveuber is a total joke - WE all know it and as the "Riders" become educated they will desert Uber and many already have!


----------



## HvyGear (Aug 11, 2015)

ATXFALCON said:


> I pickup up an abusive group of pax last night. I should have canceled the trip from the moment I sensed attitude on the phone before the trip even started. Abusive drunk pax, lousy $7 fair, and I get a 1 star. Should I contact uber about this, or is it a waste of time? Thanks in advance for any helpful advise


As soon as I sense attitude, I hide around the corner, and collect my £5 cancellation fee. Mind you, it has to be real attitude, some people sound meaner over the phone, but are very nice in person.


----------

